# Leaving on Trip for 5 Days, Will Pet Starve?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm curious as to what would be the best thing I could do with my pet while I am on a business trip this coming weekend. I'll be leaving very early Thursday morning and not returning until Monday afternoon. If I were to overfeed her now, would she be okay, does anyone know?

I don't really have the points to put her in the kennell until I return, I believe that's 500 a day, isn't it? What is the longest a pet can go before it starves to death?

Anyone want to feed my pet while I'm gone and I will return the favor when/if you have to do the same? Just a thought!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Just an idea alot of times you can find people that come to your house and let your dog out and feed it. Pet sitting my gfs does it all the time usually its lot cheaper than a kennel like 30$ a day or so. Hope this helps good luck.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hehe, I think Linda is refering to her DigiPet. The purple cat underneath her name. 

I'm not sure how long it would go without food as I think the hunger rates vary from day to day. But I'll feed the pet while your gone. 

-John N.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

i think i've gone more than 5 days without feeding...even at 100% hunger, I don't think they die right away. I believe it then starts eating away at your health points, and when those deplete, then they die.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Just an idea alot of times you can find people that come to your house and let your dog out and feed it. Pet sitting my gfs does it all the time usually its lot cheaper than a kennel like 30$ a day or so. Hope this helps good luck.


 Yes, John is correct but thank you for the advice anyway, I also have a 95lb Chocolate Lab and often need to find someone to look after him too!

Thank you John for feeding my cat if necessary, I will do the same for you the next time you should have to leave town for a few days.

Linda


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

There are also a bunch of people who don't have pets and have a ton of points built up, so maybe someone like that would volunteer too.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

JanS said:


> There are also a bunch of people who don't have pets and have a ton of points built up, so maybe someone like that would volunteer too.


When we had the problem of not being able to buy food or otherwise care for our pets, a petless person did feed my pet until he too was blocked out of the pets site.

I'll keep an eye out for your cat getting hungry as well Linda. I've fed other pets before that were looking hungry and I know other people have fed mine.

I hope you have a good trip!


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I'll try and remember to feed it for you... Since I don't have one at the moment but have plenty of points....

-Andrew


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol. Shoot me a PM if you need someone to feed your p3tz. I have uh...too many points. Enough to feed an army of p3tz! =)


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

ok i need to become a supporting member i want a pet  I was confused at first when i read this thread lol


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

becoming a supporting member doesn't get you a pet, you have to donate to the fund drive, which is separate


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

oh i didn't know that


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm back and want to thank everyone who helped keep Balistic afloat while I was gone, I see she was feed very well. I only hope I can return the favor if any of you should need your pet feed while you go away, please PM me and I will be more than happy to do so!

You're all the best, thanks again!

Linda


----------

